# 6.0 Chips Are they worth it?



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Any 6.0 owners out there care to share thier thoughts and experiences with power chips? I have no clue about them but have heard that they can really help with fuel mileage. Do they work? Are they worth it? What are the drawbacks?


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I was wondering the same thing.....I do know you have to be careful with exhaust temps and other exhaust factors because 6.0L's are really touchy with the airflow. If it isnt right, they blow a turbo real quick. Just what ive been told...


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

As far as improving mileage.. most cases it's bull. You will see that on you computer DIC but in fact it being fooled because a programmer add more fuel than it thinks.

*Draw backs on a 6.0*

*You will void warranty if it still under a factory one and you dealer is not programmer friendly. Most are not.

*It is possible that they burn up the turbo or can lift the heads of a 6.0 if the turbo boost get too high, it all too common. head studs and 4" exhaust and loosing the cat cures this. I'm not saying it going to happen but if it does you'll know why.

*The trans can an will slip if you beat it too hard , as the guys at Suncoast that sell a ton of converters and clutch kits for all us diesel guys that add programmers and find the trany not holding up.

*You'll be getting tickets! payup

*Pros..*

*You'll love the power and want to do more to make it faster.

*You'll love blowing most cars of the road.

*You'll lighten your wallet.


----------



## mr.plow (Sep 25, 2005)

Big Dog D said:


> Any 6.0 owners out there care to share thier thoughts and experiences with power chips? I have no clue about them but have heard that they can really help with fuel mileage. Do they work? Are they worth it? What are the drawbacks?


 I had a superchips tuner on my 2005 f550 6.0
it has tow 50hp-econo 110hp and performance tune 127 or so hp.
On tow and econo tune, I used to get about 1-2 mpg better, the higher end of that belive it or not coming from carrying/hauling heavy loads!
you'll notice the power the most when you give 3/4 throttle or more and obove 2500rpm. That's why it's a good daily driver. Note on tranny mineactaully shifted better. As for warranty just install back your stock tune and the dealer never even new you had a tuner on there. My truck has been to the dealer plus.
Friends coudn't belive that a 10800pound truck could move so fast.
Cost is like around $350us 
recomendation either superchips or SCTcustome tuning


----------



## Grunt0311 (Dec 28, 2005)

I agree you may get a little better mileage, but it is really only accurate if you figure it out on paper and now with the lie-o-meter in the console. Also, from what I have been told, even if you return to stock setting, they will still be able to tell the program was there. It leaves a shadow behind.


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

Big dog--If the help is driving the trucks-don't bother--repair bills and tickets(you know about the tranny stories)--if you or the wife different story. I have a 7.3--with some mods -air cleaner, exhuast and dialchip--was average 14/15 before got 18 with the wife driving for a week and lost milage with me driving! Moral to the story--you need to keep your foot out of it to see the gain. With the amount of trucks your running it could add up, but boys will be boys and we all want to mash the pedal and spin those tires sometimes! I can only speak for the 7.3 also not the 6.0- I know with the amount of trucks you have they do have ones that reprogram(supertuner), which I think you could use it on all your trucks, so that part would keep the price down.shift point get reprogrammed also.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks. I wasn't considering doing to all of my trucks just the one I drive regularly, a 05 F-350 p/u. I tow a 20' enclosed trailer on long trips fairly often and was considering it to help boost the mileage up some. I get about 9mpg when towing, traveling at 80mph +/- and was hoping to boost it some. I am not convinced that I need or want one but was wondering what others experiences with them have been.


----------



## PAplowman (Nov 22, 2005)

douglasl330 said:


> Big dog--If the help is driving the trucks-don't bother--repair bills and tickets(you know about the tranny stories)--if you or the wife different story. I have a 7.3--with some mods -air cleaner, exhuast and dialchip--was average 14/15 before got 18 with the wife driving for a week and lost milage with me driving! Moral to the story--you need to keep your foot out of it to see the gain. With the amount of trucks your running it could add up, but boys will be boys and we all want to mash the pedal and spin those tires sometimes! I can only speak for the 7.3 also not the 6.0- I know with the amount of trucks you have they do have ones that reprogram(supertuner), which I think you could use it on all your trucks, so that part would keep the price down.shift point get reprogrammed also.


You can only use a tuner on one truck. When you download the performance tune, the tuner holds your factory program. Its like this with all tuners, not just Superchips. If you want the best tuner, get a custom tuned SCT from Innovative Diesel. You'll smoke anything on the street!


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Tuner better MPG*

I have an 06' 6.0 that I put a Diablo programmer on. I run it at 60+ Hp & am getting 4-6 more MPG with it. I bought the programmer from the same dealer I bought the truck so the warranty is safe but I normally turn it down when plowing because of tire spin. The truck breaks them loose easy enough with plow on let alone an extra 60 horses.


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

BE VERY CAREFUL PUTTING A CHIP IN A FORD 6.0....the moter is junk, the turbo's blow up and the head bolts come out. If you do it, I would put less than 100hp in it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Some good, some bad info here. There are ways to delete evidence of a chip or tuner. There will still be a code, but it is the same one as if you changed batteries out. From what I have read, exhaust is a must before doing this. However, if you don't push it hard regularly, you shouldn't have head problems or turbos. I'm pretty sure the same would go for the tranny. 

I have not read anything at FTE or TDS about chips causing turbo issues, the turbo problems are mainly a result of EGR issues or sticky vanes. There are probably more turbo issues with stock 6.0's than tuned 6.0's. 

I've been thinking about the same thing on mine, sure wouldn't do it on all of them. BigDog, funny how the mileage is that bad when pulling trailers at that speed, I have the same problem.  

Regarding removing the Cat, if you do just remember that it is against federal regulations to tamper with emissions devices, so if you bring it back to the dealer, you may want to reinstall it ahead of time. They more than likely won't touch it if it isn't on.


----------



## Pat M (Oct 19, 2005)

firstclasslawn said:


> BE VERY CAREFUL PUTTING A CHIP IN A FORD 6.0....the moter is junk, the turbo's blow up and the head bolts come out. If you do it, I would put less than 100hp in it.


By saying junk it is everyones own perception. There are many Junk Chevy's and Dodge's out there let alone Ford's. Sure everything first year is going to have problems. Heck even things second year is going to have problems but I will have more faith in both my 6.0's (F250 88K miles to date, Excursion 57K miles to date) than some have in their 7.3s or heck even in their Duramax's. My turbo is still boosting to 25lbs and when climbing hills at 70 romping on the throttle it will jump to 30-32 lbs. Still original motor and original turbo. Just because it is something that you hear doesn't mean everything that has 6.0L on the side of it means it is JUNK.

On both vehicles we are running Edge Juice w/Attitude monitor, Dynamax exhaust 3 1/2" downpipe with 4" exhaust and cat removed and AFE intake, 4" lift and 35" tires. Amazing what this piece of junk motor and truck will do to all those sports cars that think an 8,000 truck won't get out of its own way. Now as for it going back to the dealer for service work the only thing that I do is pull the chip so I don't have to deal with Factory BS. Never got any hassles for the exhaust being swapped out or the cat missing.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

firstclasslawn said:


> BE VERY CAREFUL PUTTING A CHIP IN A FORD 6.0....the moter is junk, the turbo's blow up and the head bolts come out. If you do it, I would put less than 100hp in it.


And you know this how???


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a 2004 F-250 6.0L. Never had any problems with the truck; plenty of power, mileage was between 19-21 highway bone stock when I bought it (winter time though ) I now have a MBRP 4-inch stainless cat delete exhaust system and a aftermarket air filter. Getting 2-3mpg more than before. Next year i'm going to add a chip/tuner from DP Tuner. Just remember with a chip'd 6.0: 
1) You need aftermarket exhaust.
2) You need gauges. Especially watch the turbo boost and tranny temps.

First thing I would tell all 6.0 owners is get a aftermarket air filter. Stock filters are so restrictive it's unbelievable. I burned my stock filter in a burnpit and it took 20 minutes to burn!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

POPO4995 said:


> First thing I would tell all 6.0 owners is get a aftermarket air filter. Stock filters are so restrictive it's unbelievable. I burned my stock filter in a burnpit and it took 20 minutes to burn!


You might want to check the Zoodad thread going on at FTE, it's rather lengthy. The experimenters are in the process of showing that the Zoodad mod does nothing as well as aftermarket airboxes do not help at all. Just FYI.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You might want to check the Zoodad thread going on at FTE, it's rather lengthy. The experimenters are in the process of showing that the Zoodad mod does nothing as well as aftermarket airboxes do not help at all. Just FYI.


Mine got me 1 MPG more......could actually tell the difference by listening to the filter lettin the engine suck in some air!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

POPO4995 said:


> Mine got me 1 MPG more......could actually tell the difference by listening to the filter lettin the engine suck in some air!


What happens to that 'extra' air when it hits the filter? Any filter?


----------



## SNOW DADDY (Oct 9, 2006)

*6.0 Liter Chips*

I Have An 04' F250 Crew Cab Short Box. I Installed A Bully Dog Triple Dog And It Gave Me About 1.5 Miles More On The Long Haul. Didn't Really Notice Any Change Around Town With It. The Programmer Difinately Makes The Truck Shift Harder Because It Reprograms The Shift Points. Just Watch The Second Gear If Your Really Romping On It. Second Gear Is The Weakest For Some Reasons On The Ford Tranny's. If You Want Easy Horsepower And Upwards Of 4 Miles More A Gallon Heres A Tip. Afe Cold Air Intake And Filter With A 304 Ss Dual Kit From Pro~flo. Added 63 Hp On The Dyno Without The Programmer.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Big Dog D said:


> And you know this how???


I personally talked to a Ford service adviser. He even told me this as well. The motor is being redesigned because of the countless issues they have had even in the stock form. The heads a notorious for lifting off because of over boost. Even removing the cat will void all warranty for the turbo or head issues. I believe there ia TSB for them to check for exhaust or power adders/ tampering before doing and warranty for these items.

If your dealer doesn't mind, he's turning it's check to get the money out of ford.

And if you have been doing thing and not breaking anything your just one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The motor is being redesigned to meet the new emissions standards. It always was planned as a 'filler' between the 7.3 and the new 6.4.

Warranty can only be denied if it is proven that the chip or tuner caused the part to go bad. If you put an aftermarket exhaust on a truck, they can not deny warrranty on the turbo or EGR or heads or whatever.


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

Because I sell chips for the local auto parts store. I do it part time for some extra cash. If anyone comes in a wants any sort of programmer, they call me. Turbos and head bolts seem to be the big problems on ford 6.0s. Sure, I have sold some that worked great. But I have also seen a ford 6.0 with a hole through the hood. BE CAREFUL HOW MUCH POWER YOU GIVE IT. Thats all I will say! There are a few options for the ford that seem to be better. Edge makes a very nice product for the 6.0 and so does bullydog. the one we had the problems with was a superchip (probably because it doesn't moniter all the boost and gas temps like the more expensive models) . The guy that blew the turbo up brought his truck to the dealership (under warrenty) and they blamed it on the programmer. Then he brought it to a private garage who confirmed that. BE CAREFUL! If your gonna buy any chip get a good one (which will mean $$$$$)



Big Dog D said:


> And you know this how???


----------

